# metal halide and size of tank.



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

im really very confused and i need your lights.
i have a 175 ww metal halide pendant.
there are 2 options on wich tank i have to go with.the first is 36 inch long - 15 wide - 25 high.
the other is 30 long - 15 wide and 24 tall.
now wich tank you thing will be best to use this pendant.will i have light coverage problem in the 36 long??or even in the 30??
what about the height of the tank cause i thin its a little bit tall.
i read somewhere that it will be fine over a 36 long.but i want to be sure.
thanks in advance.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Is the bulb vertical or horizontal in the pendant?

Is it a brand name fixture, it so which?

Depending on the position of the bulb and the quality of the reflectors it can make a big difference on the ends, especaily in the corners.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

its horizontal i dont know the brand but i got it from ebay.its almost the same like the coralife.i tried it and it i get plenty of light but i dont know what the diffrence will i get on the tank.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

anybody else????tommorow i have to make a choice on the tank ill buy and it will be custom made.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

On way to test this before you place the order for the tank is to hang the light near a wall. I would mount it so the bulb sits perpendicular to the way the tank. With the light on measure the spread at the height about the tank you plan on mounting the fixture. Then you can see if at that height there is enough spread to light the ends at 36". If not then 30" would be a better bet.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

thanks gnatster ill try that.


----------

